
'Drinkable' Potato Chips: The Products Keeping Your Phone Grease-Free - ohjeez
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2019/feb/06/koike-ya-one-hand-chips-greasy-snacks-clean-phone-solutions
======
akhleung
I use chopsticks to eat potato chips. I find that it works pretty well for
keeping my keyboard grease-free. (And spoons are good for popcorn, btw.)

~~~
gumby
Me too! My gf's kids think it's weird, but I don't like to have greasy
fingers.

------
dwd
Used to drink chips as a child.

Salt & vinegar flavour, smashed up and poured from the bag. Breath in and you
would get a hit of vinegar fumes.

Not sure how healthy that is that is, but we are talking junk food.

